# aggressive bird



## stemanders (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm a new owner of 3 white homing pigeons/doves. i'm looking for some help as i don't really understand the social behavior of these birds and so am not sure how to proceed.

i received 3 birds about 3 weeks ago, that were about 35-40 days old. i'm trying to socialize them so they are used to being handled by humans. 2 of the birds are adapting nicely and are growing quickly, and they seem to have bonded with each other. but the third is remaining tiny (he's still very small compared to the others) and seems to be absolutely terrified no matter how gentle and careful i am with him. he squeaks loudly and hits me with his wings when i give him food or water, and then he gobbles down the food and gasps for air. the small bird was also being picked on by another bird (who seems to be an alpha), which has resulted in me separating the little guy even though i'm not sure this is the best thing to do. i'm not sure of the sexes of the 3 birds, nor am i sure at what age they become sexually mature, so am unsure if any of this has to do with courting behavior.

i'm unsure if need to get rid of the 3rd bird (to a shelter or another owner)? any advice would be extremely helpful.

thanks,

stef


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Are they doves or pigeons? What do you intend to do with these? If they are pets, then yes, you currently have an odd man out and might want to consider a separate enclosure or re-homing (preferably to a trusted person rather than a shelter).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some birds will take longer to get to know you. Where are you keeping them? How much room do they have? And are you planning on getting more birds?
A more dominant bird is going to pick on another just to establish their dominance. Separating them would depend on just how aggressive the stronger bird was being. Were these birds kept together before you got them?


----------



## stemanders (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, and thanks for your replies. These are white homing pigeons. The breeder told me that these 3 were cooped together, and I plan on keeping them as pets. I will not be getting any more birds besides these. Currently 2 of them are in a 4.5' L x 2' H x 2' D cage. The breeder told me if I got too big a cage, they might become too difficult to handle, but is this just too small? The 3rd one, is in a cage half that size.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are the other two a pair? Do you know whether they are males or females? I would think that it could cause problems keeping 3 in one cage. A mated pair would be fine, but it seems small for anything other than a pair. I mean, it's still only 2 feet high. Not like a small loft where they can go up and perch. If you keep pigeons in cages, you still need to let them out daily, somewhere safe to fly and exercise. Do you have a room where you could do that? Is it possible to build them a little aviary somewhere outside for exercise and sunshine?

Edit: Sorry, went back and read that they are only about 2 months old now. And you don't know male or female at this point.
Is it possible to post pics of the birds? If the smaller one isn't growing as quickly, maybe the other one isn't allowing him to feed. Or maybe he is ill. If he is being picked on, than removing him is, of course, best. You mentioned that you weren't planning on getting any more, but when they mature, if you have an odd number, and it is 2 males and a female, or 2 females and a male, you will have problems anyway. Better for each to have a mate.


----------



## stemanders (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks for the response.
yes, i forgot to mention that i do let the birds out daily (but more often twice a day) for fresh air, sunshine, and exercise. 
the little guy doesn't seem to be ill at all, just aggressive/afraid and bullied. sounds like i should have gotten 4 birds instead of 3. i'm guessing i may have to find the little guy a new home. 

thanks for all the info, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's too bad. It sounds as though the other birds are the aggressive ones.


----------

